# Clever Kiki



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Kiki went to a training class for the first time this evening...

I have been feeling very guilty as I just haven't sorted it out for her before now - life has been very chaotic as my mum's dementia has been so bad and she has been ill, then just normal family madness etc etc

Anyway I rang up a very business like doggy lady (? quite scary on the phone) and she said I could bring her along to the puppy class... well, Kiki was brilliant and was promoted up to level 1 and then level 2, all in one evening! She also must have consumed her own body weight in liver. I've always been a big fan of bribes!!

Next week she'll probably be a monster puppy who refuses to do anything - but tonight I'm a very proud owner! roud:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

yay for Kiki!!! good girl.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Kiki x


----------



## melissag (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahh and so you should be proud of Kiki, it's such a lovely feeling when you go training and there good for you, good luck for next lesson ,


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done Kiki and Marzi! So sorry to hear about your Mum, not an easy situation to be dealing with on a daily basis.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter skipped the beginners class and went straight into the intermediate class after one lesson. It just shows how intelligent and eager to please our poos are!


----------

